# Watch out for those packing nuts!



## Leakinator (Dec 2, 2008)

I went to an emergency call this weekend analyzed the customers problem which included pulling the master toilet.I reset the toilet and was about to leave when I decide the packing nut needs a 1/4 turn.The stop blows off and hits me with a full stream What did I do next?


----------



## Leakinator (Dec 2, 2008)

Squealed and jammed my thumb on the pipe.To be continued it gets better.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Yelled for the ho to come "HELP!!!".


----------



## Leakinator (Dec 2, 2008)

They were outside grilling for the big playoff party .The new flat screen and sound system were directly below the bathroom.:help:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Never had this happen to me but I will be putting a 1/2" sharkbite cap in my tool bag tomorrow so that I will be prepared if it ever does.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Leakinator said:


> I went to an emergency call this weekend analyzed the customers problem which included pulling the master toilet.I reset the toilet and was about to leave when I decide the packing nut needs a 1/4 turn.The stop blows off and hits me with a full stream What did I do next?


Calmly drag up and slowly sneak out the front door:laughing:

I have had something similar happen to me. Ended up taking my channel locks and pinching the end of the copper shut so I could go to the main shut off.


----------



## Leakinator (Dec 2, 2008)

Fortunately the guy finally heard me yelling and shut off the water.Everything turned out OK ,but it was a soldered valve that was only soldered on the face how it held for as long as it did I'll never know.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats a good Idea Ilplumber.

I had this happen to me a month ago. I was called in for a toilet leak at the base. Turns out it was the supply flex on the 3/8" side. I think "hmmn I'll just tighten it a bit and see what happens"...

Well, the stop broke in half and I hardly put any pressure on it. Luckily the HO was standing there and new how to shut his water off. I palmed it to minimize the flood.

I keep channel locks in my back pocket... Wish I would have thought about pinching it off...


Anyways, I now take a sharkbite cap with me whan I decide to play with angle stops  I'm scarred fro life!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Leakinator, found this for you!
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/locating-main-cut-off-1387/


----------



## Pipelayingghost (Jan 1, 2009)

lo, thats gota suck.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i have had that happen before, it sucked big time. Talk about something that could make you look like a rooky. That would do it. Nice idea about the sharkbite Smells.


----------

